# Am I buying the right PJ for the job?



## wiredawg (Mar 3, 2010)

First the room layout. It is 13 ft wide and 33 ft long. The front row of seating will be at 8 ft and the second row will have an 8" riser and be at 12 ft. There are 2 windows on 1 side. Ambient light will be a problem. Lighting is done with can lights in two zones with seperate dimmers so the whole area can be dark for movie night or some light can be on at the back part of the room to watch sporting events or if coed teens are watching movies. I am planning on the Epson Home Cinema 8100 mounted 11' 9" from a DIY 92" screen painted with black widow and framed in black velvet. If you have any pros and cons for this set up I am open to any suggestions before I start spending money.

Thanks


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it will work well in its bright modes but you already likely know the picture will siffer, but when you can control the lights for a movie it should look great in Cinema mode aswell. Have you looked into other models or are you locked on that one?


----------



## wiredawg (Mar 3, 2010)

I am not locked in to that projector. It seems to be a good value of quality and flexibility for that price point. It is my first PJ and the room itself is already going way over budget. Most of the time the room will be kept dark. On the rare occasion we have a group over to watch a big game would be the main time lights would be kept on. Unfortunately the walls will be a light tan color to match the rest of the house. That is why I am considering the Black Widow screen to compensate for light from the side walls that bounce back to the screen. Am I on the right track?


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I think you are fine on Projector but I dont have anything to offer on your screen choice, I have went with white 1.1 gain screens and 1.0 gray screen models and always was able to enjoy a game with some lights on, I have owned Projectors with 2000 and 1600 Lumens and now have one with only 800 and it still works with low lights on. I would say place you Projector as close as you can so you get the most pop out of it..........the further away it is the weaker the image will get.
Post your screen and info on screen forum and you should get the answer you are looking for.
On a last note what is your cost on PJ?


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

oops


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

According to PJCentral, the 8100 will give you 24fL with Black Widow™. You will be just fine with that screen size and can even go bigger if need be, even around 110" you'd be fine. :T


----------

